# "Alarm" feature of ThrottleStop changed my QoL on Predator Helios 300 (2019). Got an simmiliar suggestion that I highly recommend.



## SaIazar (Mar 23, 2021)

Hello there.

How did "Alarm" feature changed my QoL with i7-9750h?
Im using Alarm feature as *fake-throttle*.
Background: When my CPU hits 87c for couple of seconds no matter what it will start to Throttling which means: Power Limit from PL1/56w PL2/90w to 45w, also clocks running from ~2,3ghz to maybe 3,4ghz. Everyone knows what that means. Thanks Acer. 

So what I mean with fake-throttle?
Now when my DTS is at 15 (85c in my case) it will change to "Profile2" which is set at 3,6ghz from "Profile1" 4ghz. Pretty simple, yeah. I've tested that on games that easily bring my CPU to 85c+ as BF5 at 100fps 64 players server or RDR2 which sometimes take more resources than usual and from time to time it will break 87c at 4ghz. Since this change I dont have to use hotkeys to swap profiles manually for every game, becouse when I was forced to use 3,6ghz with BF5 and RDR2 then I could go full-speed in less demand games like Tarkov or Conqueror's Blade also worth mention I can run my GPU at 787mv 1785mhz instead 712/1605 in less demanding games becouse I need to keep my GPU temp anywhere but 74c becouse it will make fans turn on little-helicopter mode otherwise. Why all of this happens to me and I need to "suffer" so much? Becouse of fans speed. I could go 5k RPM both fans and doesnt care about anything, but who likes to sit next to jet, yeah? Instead im in my sweetspot 3480 RPM thats are I belive around 35 dB, quiet and peacful. Now I dont have to care about anything, it works perfect. When my CPU isnt utilized that much it will be at full performance, if it is then it will be at 90% of its highest clock, its not a big deal either if it will be jumping from 4>3,6 and 3,6>4 ghz whole time like I could see in games where I go high fps like BF5 with very high cpu and gpu utilization, still my FPS are fine, no stutters etc, so Im confident it doesnt hurt my performance. I wish I looked at this feature like that many months ago, but better later than never. 

And here we go the second reason Im here and its a kind request and suggestion to @unclewebb :

I would be very happy if I could have feature simmiliar for my GPU, all possible thanks to MSI Afterburner software where we can save voltage curve profiles and also assign a hotkeys for them. Basically in "Alarm" feature under "GPU *C" instead of box where You put what profile to swap with could be a button, after clicking button there could be 2 boxes to put a hotkeys in, first for "Use this hotkey when GPU reach set temperature" and "Use this hotkey when GPU is below set temperature". In other words, TS could just monitor GPU temp and for me hit hotkeys with lower/higher voltage profile when GPU goes too high/is lower than the value, in my case I would be happy to set this at 72c. I tested how it work out when Im changing GPU Voltage Curve profile "on the fly" running around in RDR2 just now and it works perfectly, no stutters when swapping profiles multiple times each half second etc. Basically same thing like for CPU but instead for GPU. I dont know if its hard to implement but it would bring my QoL even higher. I dont know how to program things and I guess for a total newbie its too hard to make program that will monitor my GPU temp and trigger hotkeys when at fixed circumstances, thats why Im looking for help from You, Mr Unclewebb, or atleast some advice if theres any for someone like me. After all its not a big deal at all, but I feel like its last step to be able to say beside that my laptop is optimized in every possible way, it also do everything automaticly!  Thanks in advance. 



ps. I did a Helios 300 guide some time ago, its kinda outdated and bad, since this time I learnt many things and I can surely say Im at 'endgame' of optimizing H300 (2019) and no matter what, I cant do anything else to improve performance. If someone with with H300 from 2019 with i7-9750h and 1660ti need some help then feel free to contact with me.
ps2. Sorry for poor english, trying my best.

Best wishes to all.


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 24, 2021)

You have some good ideas but I have no plans to add fan control or GPU voltage control to ThrottleStop. 

Try contacting the developer of MSI Afterburner. Maybe he can program these ideas for you. I do not have any plans at the moment to do any more significant programming on ThrottleStop. I need to find a real job first that pays real money.


----------

